# Brisket and recent butcher question



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

We butchered yesterday, should I wait a couple of days before I cook it up? Also what is a good recipe for a small brisket? It's pretty fatty and it was a two year old buck. 

Thanks for your input, I usually just wing it but since my favorite is brisket I don't want to this time.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Wait a few days for the meat to relax. We made that mistake and it was like rubber


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Meh- that's what I thought, tnx we shall wait then


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I did a two year old doe (too aggressive) and have found that every cut needs to be cooked slow and long to tenderize. Except for the ground meat. I'll be roasting a bone in leg for dinner tomorrow


----------

